# Iridium, Osmium, Ruthenium, Rhenium and Palladium



## geubrina (Oct 12, 2008)

Has ever some people here get the ore of PGM group metals?
Iridium, Osmium, Ruthenium or Palladium Ores? Must be very intereting.

Please share, since most posting is about GOLD only.....

Thanks....


----------



## Muddy (Nov 7, 2009)

There is a small amount of PGM containing ore here in Australia, mined by Palatinum Australia as far as I know.

The largest concentration of PGM ore is in South Africa in the Bushveld Complex as far as I know, some in Zimbabwe, some in Russia in and around nickel extraction and at Stillwater in the US.


----------



## geubrina (Nov 9, 2009)

Right, but I think there must be also platinum nugget as well as gold nugget. 
I do not believe we all do not have experience with such metals....

:|


----------



## Richard36 (Jan 9, 2010)

geubrina said:


> Right, but I think there must be also platinum nugget as well as gold nugget.
> I do not believe we all do not have experience with such metals....
> 
> :|



Hello Geubrina,

Gold is not always found with PGM'S, and more often than not, PGM'S will be found without gold, due to the solidification temperature diffrence between the two metals.
PGM'S are formed within high temperature vein systems that would drive off any gold within that particular vein environment. Gold that is found in association with PT group metals was deposited at a later time, when the deposit was far cooler, or from a diffrent event in the same place at a later date.

In southern Oregon, here in the U.S., the black sands of Curry County does contain PT group metals, with the occasional Native Metal Nugget. Dunite, Serpentinite, and Peridotite are the Rock Types found there. The Stillwater complex in Montana does produce PT group metals, but I am not sure what ore mineral they are processing, or if they are producing any nuggets of native metal.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## aussco999 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey RockMan:

Here is the geology info on the Stillwater mine from their SEC 10K file.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=99837&p=irol-SECText&TEXT=aHR0cDovL2NjYm4uMTBrd2l6YXJkLmNvbS94bWwvZmlsaW5nLnhtbD9yZXBvPXRlbmsmaXBhZ2U9NDcwMzE3NyZkb2M9MSZudW09MTA=

It don't look like they are recovering any nuggets.

John


----------



## Richard36 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks.

Further Questions, comments, and suggestions are welcome, and appreciated.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## CHARLIE GREENLER (Jul 3, 2010)

I HAVE SOME mineral RHODITE!!!! Its very interesting .It has pgm isotopes and almost has to be driven whereever it goes as the mail office only alowsw special handaling for like 25 bucks a pop.Its very expencive.Solid pyrite from the ore body is 1 to 3 thousand dollars a pound.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 5, 2010)

CHARLIE GREENLER said:


> I HAVE SOME mineral RHODITE!!!! Its very interesting .It has pgm isotopes and almost has to be driven whereever it goes as the mail office only alowsw special handaling for like 25 bucks a pop.Its very expencive.Solid pyrite from the ore body is 1 to 3 thousand dollars a pound.



Afaik there is a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow too....

Rhodite isn't a recognized mineral name any longer, it is an alloy of gold and rhodium but there are no known localities of it today. The last literature report I've seen referenced is from 1944.

If you claim to have so valuable ore then you have to show some kind of proof if you want to have people believe you.
What you say is that a pound of pyrite ore (500 g) contains 1/3:rd of an ounce (10g) of gold and rhodium. Then I suggest that you take a pound, crush it, dissolve it with nitric acid which should remove any sulphides and leave gold and rhodium as solids. Then take the solids and inquart it with silver. After inquartation you should be able to dissolve the gold with AR and process it as usual. Precipitate the gold, wash and melt and you should have at least 5g of gold to show us.

Sire, I don't believe you have anything close to what you think you have. Show me the pictures of the refining process step by step and the final golden button then I might reconsider.

Btw, I live 100 km from a Nickel deposit with up to 4 g gold and pgm per ton. (http://www.blv.ca/s/Lappvattnett.asp) There is some nice pictures of drill cores through the ore body in the pdf.

/Göran


----------



## CHARLIE GREENLER (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow 1944, Did it mention any palladium like around 3 to 5 time the amount of rhodium in any hard rock?????.The pyrite is the mineral variety,the gold fines are another variety.They are gold but if you look at them with a loop they are part platnum looking nuget and extreamly rare even where I find them.I have a beach deposit that runs 4 miles out to sea and 7 miles inland.The narow stip of beach for several miles is the only place that I can hunt legaly and thts only below mean high tide.The locals call it an electrum but its rhodium and gold and its all small and almost wont amalgumise.You can get up to 2 pennyweight per 5 gallon bucket of beach material and sometime absolutely none.This is on highway 1 in california .Its on the way to the CLEAR CREEK jadeite and chromite.The mineral variety is a complex sulfide/phosphate with rare earths.I will get a camera and post pictures of the material.The locals use nitric and under 1 pound of pyrite at a time.It ranges from 1 to 1.5 whole ounces per pound to 4 ounces per pound and I have heard of up to 6 ounces per pound.Some of the jade has metal on it and its called high dollar silver sheen ,not to be confused with schatoyant material and can be $130.00 per pound.I can send under 30 grams at a time through the mail as a free specimin sample!!!!!!! Soa this stuff in ar or standardised nitric for a week or a month and it leavs black sticks and chunks that wont go away and its not tellureum or titanium ect..... RAre,rare,rare!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richard36 (Jul 18, 2010)

I get nervous and skeptical real fast when people start squawking about how rare something is.
I have assayed chunks of rock that people have proclaimed as "Rare Mineral" samples, and were far from it.

I want to see photos of this material, 
that would tell me an immense amount about it without ever touching it.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 19, 2010)

CHARLIE GREENLER said:


> titanium ect


An explanation, please, of what that means. I have no clue what ect is. 

Harold


----------



## Chumbawamba (Jul 19, 2010)

A misspelling of "etc", abbreviation for etcetera.

Since you've spilled most of the beans and being that it's known to many locals anyway, would you care to share the actual location? Or perhaps you could just PM me with it?


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 19, 2010)

Chumbawamba said:


> A misspelling of "etc", abbreviation for etcetera.


Indeed it is.

I was hoping to hear from the OP. :twisted: 

That is one of the things that sends me ballistic. How in hell can anyone come up with ect when the words are et cetera? One does not pronounce it "ectcetera" (some likely do). :roll: 
It's generally not a typo----that's how they spell the damned contraction. 

Just about as bad as "I could care less", which makes no sense at all. If you could care less, that suggests that you have some degree of concern now. Personally, I _couldn't_ care less----my degree of concern would already be as low as it can possibly be. :lol: 

Harold


----------



## Chumbawamba (Jul 19, 2010)

Boy, Harold, these birthdays really bring out the curmudgeon in you


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 19, 2010)

Chumbawamba said:


> Boy, Harold, these birthdays really bring out the curmudgeon in you


<<<sigh!>>>

All too true! If only I had Andy Rooney's gift for words! He appears to have a way of telling readers to go to hell in such a way that they look forward to the trip. 8) 

Harold


----------



## shadybear (Jul 19, 2010)

Tact-- is the ability to tell some one to go to hell and look forward to the trip.
It takes practice to be good at it, just keep practicing!


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey, I'm all in for a trip to hell.Who else is in?
I heard there are puddles of melted gold,and
all the PGM's. Thanks for the suggestion.
I am really looking forward to the trip!
Jim


----------



## shadybear (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry Jimdoc hell is very cold and I didnt noticed any pm's last time I was there


----------



## CHARLIE GREENLER (Jul 20, 2010)

The exact location for the (Mineral) rhodite and the natural alloy I can supply .I do have pictures and I want to puyt them up on this site ,SO I AM WORKING ON THAT.Here is the location though.Its a place called Willow Creek Recreational area.Its here in california about 27 miles NORTH OF Herst Casle on Highway 1 (THE ROAD THAT IS ON THE EDGE OF THE COASTLINE ).Look up Jade Cove in the Los Padres National Forest,thats another beach you can collect on.This beach is very rich a and there is no clecting above mean high tide .Rocks and Minerals found::: Walking the beach you can find blue jade,black melanomalite jade,nephrite jade,rare vulcan jade (red jade) ,white jade,((very rare botryoidal jade!!!!!!!!(south Willow Beach))),beautiful pink and black rhodonite(manganese),chromite,chromite with manganese,aventurine quartses and supper altered nickle quarts (green and black rhodite)(nickle ,manganes, molebdonite ,palladium,rhodium,rare earths),Facet grade serpentine ,Actinolite and serpentine IT HAS METAL IN IT TOO,MOLEBDONITE RARE EARTHS OXIDES(BLACKISH SHALE LOOKING MATERIAL THAT LOOKS ELECTROPLATED WITH METAL)IT RUNS 27 POUNDS TO THE OUNCE OF RH AND HAS TROUBLE EVEN ETCHING IN CONCENTRATED SULFURIC ,and molebdonite hydrothermal mud veigning that has the pyrite in it.These all occure on the beaches as beach tumbled material.There is also black sands on the beach and you can pan that or get tweasers and pick the gold specks out for the natural alloy,there is also pgm placer nugets in the sands on there beach and some interesting metal from a satalite that went down in the ocean.You can also look up Gorda California.Willow beach is about 4 miles north of Gorda on highway 1 headed north to Big Sir California.PS ,the botryoidal jade is eroding from serpentine lenses and is usualy beach tumbled,and the jade goes from $12.50 per carat to $1250.00per carat anything blue starts at 130.00 per lb and bring a gold pan and keep all the pyrite too and that was an ounce to an ounce and a halph rhodium per POUND OF PYRITE ,they compare them to finding septor crystals.Sorry In am rambling


----------



## butcher (Jul 21, 2010)

keep on rambling on it's interesting.


----------



## CHARLIE GREENLER (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is a good site for the Jade Cove area.......www.hikinginbigsur.com/hikes_jadecove.com.I dont take any tools ,I just surface colect and sometimes I scrabble in the sand a bit.There can be jade with platnum in it ,I forgot to mention orbicular material and some chrysocola.I did find out that some of the material there is called POLLYMETALIC SULFIDE ORE,I believe it in some cases has gone supper or alltered itself making it a complex pollymetalic sulfide/phosphate (thats an idea its not necisaraly accurate).You all know someone has to find a name for this material.SO WHAT IF ITS A POLY METALIC !!!!!Whats its name?????????????I have a couple other rocks,minerals,thing that had potential for new elements but that make awsome specimins and one is called wad manganese,that sounds bad,I am naming it OGDONITE (ITS BOTRYOIDAL MATERIAL),but thats a diferent location.Hay ,if the collage tests it and the name of the stuff comes back unknown ,whynot give it a name!!!!!! These gold ,silver and PGM bearing materials need definate names !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 22, 2010)

No pictures yet Charlie?

Jim


----------



## Richard36 (Jul 22, 2010)

Charlie, you sound like a "Carnival Barker" if I ever heard one.
Show us some photos of this stuff and quit fishing for "Suckers".


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 23, 2010)

Richard36 said:


> Charlie, you sound like a "Carnival Barker" if I ever heard one.
> Show us some photos of this stuff and quit fishing for "Suckers".


<<<<<snicker>>>>>

You know, I generally don't like readers taking shots at other readers, but his guy has gone on and on about his "discoveries" with not so much as a respectable answer to any questions tendered. Just more and more unsubstantiated claims, and right under the noses of those that might know, who would easily be able to verify. That troubles me. Sort of makes me think maybe ol' Charlie isn't shooting straight with the readers. 

Can't speak for others, but I'm getting a little tired of the same old "carnival barker" lines. I expect Charlie is going to start being more forthcoming of pictures, or he may find himself on the outside, looking in, no longer able to post his diatribe. So then, Charlie, if you're trying to get people fired up, it's working, but perhaps not as you had hoped. 

We try to run an upfront site here, where people expect the truth, and are not promoted by tales that may be not quite what they may appear to be. If we allow that to change, you can expect the reputation that has been earned to be lost. I don't want to see that happen. 

How 'bout it, Charlie? Which is it going to be?

Harold


----------

